# What is the type of an INXX?



## zurafo (Nov 2, 2018)

One year ago, I did 16personalities.com test, which indicates i'm INTP. Recently, perhaps, I have been doing a lot of other MBTI tests, which leaves me to INFJ, INFP and INTJ. Ok, I think ExI and SxN variables are already been defined,but in relation to others (FxT and JxP)? How do I differ them? How do I compare them?


----------



## kuuui (Nov 1, 2018)

For determining the F/T and J/P dichotomies, I think it would a good idea to read about cognitive functions. It would explain how for example, INTPs and INTJs seem similar on the surface, but they have a whole different set of cognitive functions. 

For tests that type based on cognitive functions (in case you haven’t done so already), I think the Jung personality test on typology central and the keys2cognition one of the better ones out there, though a lot of the questions may still be vague and lead to bias.


----------



## zurafo (Nov 2, 2018)

kuuui said:


> For determining the F/T and J/P dichotomies, I think it would a good idea to read about cognitive functions. It would explain how for example, INTPs and INTJs seem similar on the surface, but they have a whole different set of cognitive functions.
> 
> For tests that type based on cognitive functions (in case you haven’t done so already), I think the Jung personality test on typology central and the keys2cognition one of the better ones out there, though a lot of the questions may still be vague and lead to bias.


Typology Central gave me ISTP. Now i am more confused. In the tests I was doing there was a slight difference between one variable and another (at most 15% difference). Am I an indecisive guy or something?


----------



## mizz (Nov 30, 2016)

I had a lot of trouble typing myself. 

What helped me, and how I finally concluded I am INFJ, was studying the cognitive functions. I usually always get something different when I test.


----------



## kuuui (Nov 1, 2018)

> Typology Central gave me ISTP. Now i am more confused. In the tests I was doing there was a slight difference between one variable and another (at most 15% difference). Am I an indecisive guy or something?


All tests have inevitable biases, so I guess it's best to take them with a grain of salt.
I think the result ISTP could be interpreted in a several ways. The cognitive functions for ISTP are Ti-Se-Ni-Fe.
It could be due to Ni-Ti looping. Both ISTPs and INFJs loop with the functions Ni and Ti (though with ISTPs, it's Ti-Ni). This would basically be like over-analyzing. It's like conjuring up at theory (Ni), then obsessively trying to break it apart and analyze it with internal logic (Ti). 

ISTP also means auxiliary Se. INxJs may experience heightened Se during grip, though it would be more of an unhealthy use of Se. This would look something like losing sight of long-term goals and instead indulging in momentary pleasures, like binge-watching TV, over-eating, etc. 

Does any of this sound like you? There are a lot of ways to analyze the results, so I feel like the best thing would do would just be to study cognitive functions and see how you act when you're healthy vs when you're stressed to see how the order of functions would fit you.


----------



## zurafo (Nov 2, 2018)

kuuui said:


> All tests have inevitable biases, so I guess it's best to take them with a grain of salt.
> I think the result ISTP could be interpreted in a several ways. The cognitive functions for ISTP are Ti-Se-Ni-Fe.
> It could be due to Ni-Ti looping. Both ISTPs and INFJs loop with the functions Ni and Ti (though with ISTPs, it's Ti-Ni). This would basically be like over-analyzing. It's like conjuring up at theory (Ni), then obsessively trying to break it apart and analyze it with internal logic (Ti).
> 
> ...


You described me exactly. I always, when I have an idea in my head, try almost obsessively to find fault to discredit it. I always spend all day just watching youtube, instead of worrying about my goals for the long term future. Thanks for the help you gave me up to this point. What does this all mean, I'm an ISTP with characteristics of an INxJ, or an INxJ with characteristics of an ISTP, or something else?


----------



## kuuui (Nov 1, 2018)

zurafo said:


> You described me exactly. I always, when I have an idea in my head, try almost obsessively to find fault to discredit it. I always spend all day just watching youtube, instead of worrying about my goals for the long term future. Thanks for the help you gave me up to this point. What does this all mean, I'm an ISTP with characteristics of an INxJ, or an INxJ with characteristics of an ISTP, or something else?


It could mean both, though more so the latter because the way you described the use of Se seems like you use it more when you are unhealthy, which would suggest that you are an INxJ. Also (I may be stereotyping a little bit here, but) INxJs may type as INTPs initially, probably because an INxJ's dominant perceiving function is Ni, and most J-related questions in MBTI tests are structured so that it pertains to Si (ISxJ) more than Ni. That's why some INxJs mistype as Ps. INFJs can also mistype as thinkers, especially when they're in an Ni-Ti loop.

When ISTPs are unhealthy or under stress, they tend skip their auxiliary function, Se, and tend to loop (Ti-Ni), and if that fails, then they go to Fe grip.

Also I think I should note that it's not necessarily an ISTP taking on characteristics of an INxJ or vice versa. It's more like an ISTP could take the characteristics of an INFJ during tertiary looping because they use the same functions, Ti and Ni, so the cognitive processes are similar. 

Hope this helps!


----------

